# 2018 Cruze RS



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2019)

has anyone had issues with some of the special colors? my cruze is "crush" color and after two years the paint has faded to the point i had to spend $800 having it buffed out. the car is washed weekly with a mild "car wash soap" and waxed monthly. (all mothers products) . being an retired painter and powder coater i have never seen a colot lose its pop after two years..am i just to picky or ?????


----------

